# Best lenses for canon 5D mark iii or 6D



## rafaelsynths (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a $8000 budget of getting a body and some lenses.
I love how the canon 6D has wifi so I can upload pictures directly to Instagram .
But the 5D mark iii has surpurb auto focus.
I'm mostly looking into carrying this camera through the city shooting street photography and portraits.
Help?
Just these two cameras please do not recommend me any other one.


----------



## Jesse (Dec 7, 2012)

5D3 + 24-70 II + 70-200 II


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 7, 2012)

The WiFi on the 6D is only good where you have WiFi. Alternatively, you can use your phone as a hotspot. Or you can get the 5d3 with one of the EyeFi cards (for example, see http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/07/better-cameras-google-plus-and-other-instagram-hacks/) and get similar type of functionality in terms of uploading to instagram, or other photo sites while out and about.


----------



## RLPhoto (Dec 7, 2012)

24L II 

50mm 1.4/1.2L 

135mm F/2 or 70-200mm II


----------



## eml58 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have all of the following Lenses, so highly recommend all. Two different scenarios to think about, IQ & or Versatility (without giving up too much in the IQ area).

I prefer IQ & softly blurred backgrounds, so would generally go with 5DMIII + 24 f/1.4 L II, 50 f/1.2 L & 135 f/2 L
A little cheaper & perhaps added versatility, but limiting yourself to f/2.8, 5DMKIII + 24-70 f/2.8 L II + 70-200 f/2.8 L II


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 7, 2012)

Jesse said:


> 5D3 + 24-70 II + 70-200 II



Slight modification: 5D3 + 16-35 ii (wideangle hole filled) + 50L or 1.4+ 70-200 II

50L is a valid substitute but I think 1.4 is competent without breaking the budget. 
Never been a big fan of the original 24-70L and haven't yet tried the new version II... But people swear by both versions and it may just come down to shooting style /focal length comfort zone.


----------



## elflord (Dec 7, 2012)

rafaelsynths said:


> I have a $8000 budget of getting a body and some lenses.
> I love how the canon 6D has wifi so I can upload pictures directly to Instagram .
> But the 5D mark iii has surpurb auto focus.
> I'm mostly looking into carrying this camera through the city shooting street photography and portraits.
> ...



Some questions we need answered to begin to address this ?

What are you shooting with now ? Are you familiar with / have you personally experienced the difference between primes and zooms, and what is your preference ? Do you already do street photography (and if so, with what kind of setup ?) Do you have a prefered kind of lens (will you be shooting mostly normal length/wide or telephoto ?) 

Full frame DSLRs can be bulky/conspicuous depending on what lens(es) you pair them with. Is this a consideration ? 

I'd say with that budget you could buy the better and more expensive camera and still have enough left in your budget for lenses. But unless you have found your taste in lenses, it might be better to rent a few for a while until you know exactly what you want.


----------



## karen.tao (Dec 7, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> The WiFi on the 6D is only good where you have WiFi. Alternatively, you can use your phone as a hotspot. Or you can get the 5d3 with one of the EyeFi cards (for example, see http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/07/better-cameras-google-plus-and-other-instagram-hacks/) and get similar type of functionality in terms of uploading to instagram, or other photo sites while out and about.



The 6D has it's own wifi and to use it, all you have to do is connect to it via your smartphone.


----------



## EdB (Dec 7, 2012)

I know you said only between the 6D and mk3 but if I was shooting street I'd go with a NEX 5 or 7 and RX100. Both small, light and not in your face like an SLR with a fat lens on it would be.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 7, 2012)

Jesse said:


> 5D3 + 24-70 II + 70-200 II



+1....no regret here


----------



## Zlatko (Dec 7, 2012)

Jesse said:


> 5D3 + 24-70 II + 70-200 II


Those are great lenses, but also a great deal of weight to carry. One has to be really committed to carrying that much weight and bulk. I do it for weddings, but more out of necessity.

If not into carrying that much, consider:

For street photography: 28/2.8 IS (new this year) or 35/2 IS (should be out this month) or 40/2.8 STM (delightfully small!)
For portraits: 50/1.4 or 50/1.2L (great lens but a bit chunky) or 85/1.8

Those would result in a smaller kit, and save money too.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 7, 2012)

OK... i'm going for this.... (all from B&H)

5D mk iii
24-105 - Kit lens (walkaround lens)
17-40L - Landscape
Sigma 35 1.4
50 1.4 - a couple of fast primes
70-200 f/2.8 IS II - Portrait
32gb ScanDisk 600x CF

and 150$ change.... for other bits and bobs (spare battery etc)

I like versatility, I would be happy with that kit... just another option!


----------



## RobPan (Dec 7, 2012)

Why don't you begin with buying a kit with the excellent EF 24-105 mm? Take say 1000 photographs in different situations, indoors and outdoors, then produce a statistical overview of the focal distances you have used in practice. Did you only twice take a picture at 24mm? Then do not begin with buying a 24 mm or wider lens. Did you on the other hand, take 400 or more pics at 105 mm? Then buy a 100 mm lens AND a 135 mm one.
(Do not steer blind on F-numbers, you will rarely need an F1.2 lens, stick to 1.4 or even 1.8 for a 50 mm and you will be much cheaper of, perhaps enabling you to add an expensive 200-400 mm zoom to your list or a 400mm tele if you are in bird photography for instance. I have a 100mm F2 and a 85mm F1.8 and they're both excellent. And cheap! These 1.2 lenses date from a time when ISO was always low, hardly ever above 800.)
Kind regards, RobPan


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 7, 2012)

Ray2021 said:


> Jesse said:
> 
> 
> > 5D3 + 24-70 II + 70-200 II
> ...



+1 for the 5D3 + 16-35II + 50L or 1.4 + 70-200 2.8 IS II

Throw in a 40mm pancake for when you have a long day walking around an amusement park =)


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 7, 2012)

5D3 + 17-40L + 50 F1.4 + 85 F1.2L + 200mm F2L + 100mm USM L/non-L. 

UWA - with 5D3, no need for a F2.8. Almost same performance with 16-35 from F5.6 up (unless you are really into low, low-light).
Normal lens - nice IQ, light, good AF, versatile enough for low-light.
Portrait - arguably best portrait lens (with the 135L) or the 100mm F2.
Tele - not as versatile as 70-200 but good IQ performance.
Macro - 100mm USM L or non-L. This or invest the money in getting a 70-200.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 7, 2012)

If I had such a budget I'd go all prime other than the kit lens:
5DIII plus kit $ 3700
24 L II $ 1500
50 L $ 1400
135 L $ 1000
Alternatively, 35L + 85L along with the 135L
Happy shooting!


----------



## Danielle (Dec 7, 2012)

sagittariansrock said:


> If I had such a budget I'd go all prime other than the kit lens:
> 5DIII plus kit $ 3700
> 24 L II $ 1500
> 50 L $ 1400
> ...



Hey that would be a pretty damn nice kit though.


Best lenses for a 5D3 or a 6D? Thats a highly subjective question.

What I'd do? A 16-35mm f2.8L ii, 70-200mm f2.8L is ii and if I could swing it, a 50L f1.2. I'd also try to get a 1.4x tele converter for the 70-200 too. - If you can't quite manage that, I know the 70-300mm f4-5.6L is also extremely good, in fact in my opinion very extremely good. Or of course the other 70-200's instead.

That would bring you probably close to your budget limit. But it would be an extremely useful piece of kit. My opinion - the new 24-70 isn't worth it but then again your not me so I can't judge that.


----------



## IIIHobbs (Dec 7, 2012)

RobPan said:


> Why don't you begin with buying a kit with the excellent EF 24-105 mm? Take say 1000 photographs in different situations, indoors and outdoors, then produce a statistical overview of the focal distances you have used in practice.



Best advice so far.

You will very quickly be able to discern whether you need more speed, longer reach (telephoto), or wider angle. Unless you are rebuilding a previous kit of lenses where you _*know*_ exactly what you want, buying everyting at once will likely lead to an unnecessary or inappropriate selection.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 7, 2012)

I am very happy with my lenses and my 5D3 but if I had to repurchase all of it and kept it at a reasonable budget (NO lenses over $1200) I'd do this:

14mm Samyang-$399
40 Pancake-$199
50 1.4-$369
24-105-$919
100 Macro-$659
135 L-$969
70-200 2.8-$1200
1.4 Mkiii Extender-$429


----------



## robbymack (Dec 7, 2012)

so $8k to upload photos to instagram? an iPhone would do that better than a dslr. I am all for getting the best possible, but that seems a little overkill to me. I think that begs the question of what else do you plan to do with the camera? Family? vacations? I assume a little all of the above, in which case a 5diii is a great option. 

Personally I like the suggestion of buying the 5diii plus kit lens then see where you spend most of your time FL wise and fill in from there. Obviously money isn't an object so you shouldn't need to rush out and spend it all at once.


----------



## rafaelsynths (Dec 9, 2012)

robbymack said:


> so $8k to upload photos to instagram? an iPhone would do that better than a dslr. I am all for getting the best possible, but that seems a little overkill to me. I think that begs the question of what else do you plan to do with the camera? Family? vacations? I assume a little all of the above, in which case a 5diii is a great option.
> 
> Personally I like the suggestion of buying the 5diii plus kit lens then see where you spend most of your time FL wise and fill in from there. Obviously money isn't an object so you shouldn't need to rush out and spend it all at once.


The point isn't instagram. My girlfriend loves instagram, she's not to into my photography talk so I thought might as well get her a feature she would love and try getting into photography through the canon 6D.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Dec 10, 2012)

rafaelsynths said:


> I have a $8000 budget of getting a body and some lenses.
> I love how the canon 6D has wifi so I can upload pictures directly to Instagram .
> But the 5D mark iii has surpurb auto focus.
> I'm mostly looking into carrying this camera through the city shooting street photography and portraits.
> ...


*
You wrote elsewhere you don't have money to rent a dSLR so you are renting. Here you say you have a budget of 8k. What's going on here*? 



rafaelsynths said:


> Oops sorry everyone!
> I just wanted to know in simple terms what equipment to rent. I don't have money to buy a dslr so I'm renting.
> Canon 6D or Canon 5D mark iii?
> It's for walking around, street photography & portraits!
> ...


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 10, 2012)

About 8 months ago he posted that he was going to fix up and sell for $20,000 a GMC truck that his father was giving him for HS graduation. They were to split the profit. Maybe that is the $8,000 budget and the truck hasn't sold yet. 

OTOH, maybe he is dreaming and posts in his sleep ;D


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 10, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> About 8 months ago he posted that he was going to fix up and sell for $20,000 a GMC truck that his father was giving him for HS graduation. They were to split the profit. Maybe that is the $8,000 budget and the truck hasn't sold yet.
> 
> OTOH, maybe he is dreaming and posts in his sleep ;D



Let him dream... I myself I'm dreaming I have a Nikon D800E. Oh well, but reality is I'm stuck with Canon and I don't have the money yet to buy an FF. So I just keep on dreaming while taking pictures with my 500D. ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 10, 2012)

My first DSLR was a Rebel XSi and my only lenses were the kit 18-55 and 55-250. I was in heaven and took tons of what I thought were great photos (only shot jpg and pp in Canon Image Browser).


----------



## Kamakalele (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a Mark II and Mark III. I am not a professional photographer and I shoot pics around town similar to what you describe that you intend to do. My main set up for most of my picture taking is 5DMkII or III with EF 135 f2 L. That lens is awesome for run and gun shooting which is what I do most of the time.


----------

